# Porch Swing



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I was going to get some white oak for this but, since I am kind of new at this woodworking stuff, I decided not to spend the money on white oak and instead, I'd just use what I had on hand. Cherry & red oak. I know it won't weather very good though. I didn't plan on it coming out this nice and now I'll just have to go get some white oak and make another one. Our porch is only 5' deep and swings you buy are all 4' wide. I figured that was a little tight so I made this one 3' wdie. I have to put a nice gloss finish on it yet.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet! One of those was discussed as a possibility for our new patio....we shall see!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome job! I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks comfortable! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very well executed! I like the lap joints.

Looks really nice!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done! With care, it may last longer than you think. Then you will have the time to save those coins for different kinds of materials, and you can put this one in the basement or garage (if you have them).

Nice looking job!!


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

put on a proper weather resistant finish and maintain it properly and I can't see why the swing wouldn't last for years? That said, really nice job!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great looking. I like the contrasting colors. Will it suspend from your porch roof or are you making a frame?












 







.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Great looking. I like the contrasting colors. Will it suspend from your porch roof or are you making a frame?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It will suspend. I'm trying to think of how to put drink holders on the arms.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Idea for the drink holders...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TS3660 said:


> I'm trying to think of how to put drink holders on the arms.


How about making an upside down "U", that just fits on the arm? You could glue strips on the outside edge in like an octagon shape as tall as you want to hold a cup.












 







.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Picked up a qt of this today. Looks like this should do it.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=pT8eTubQO8_PgAeZ_uzGAw&ved=0CFMQ8wIwAA#


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice job on the porch swing Bud!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a glider/swing thing we pulled from someone's curb that I'm refurbishing right now. Yours looks better than ours will, to be sure. The spar varnish works well, especially if you thin it slightly with some mineral spirits.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I really like this swing. Awesome work!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I guess I never posted the finished pictures. I didn't do the drink holders. It is very comfortable and swings nice.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice swing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

nice job


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

CasinoDuck said:


> Idea for the drink holders...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26364


that drink holder is cool but bad placement on the chain. hard ro rest you arems without lifting back over the chain. and then back over to drink. guess you could use your other hand.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that turned out really nice. I love it. Great work.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Great Job A Real swinger


----------

